

Where to locate your startup? The world. - samaparicio
http://blog.aparicio.org/2010/01/08/where-to-locate-your-startup-the-world/

======
fierarul
... if you reached the level where you could spread your company all over the
world in order to take advantage of good VC, human and fiscal incentives.

I assume it all depends on the scale and finances to start with but the
"average" startup doesn't look like this, at least in the folklore I read on
HN. Imagine just the cost to manage 2-3 branches in different countries with
different legal / fiscal systems.

------
DrJokepu
No matter how "global" you are, you have to be registered somewhere and deal
with the local authorities. You have to pay taxes somewhere. You have to obey
the local employment laws. You are dependent on the quality of local
infrastructure (no matter where your servers are hosted, you need electricity,
broadband etc in your offices). Location is important.

~~~
seanlinmt
How about Singapore? no tax if income is under S$100k for the first 3 years.
[http://www.guidemesingapore.com/corporate-
taxation/c321-corp...](http://www.guidemesingapore.com/corporate-
taxation/c321-corporate-taxation-system-overview.htm)

------
drtse4
Definitely agree with this "global approach" when creating a startup, but
obviously build all that it's not straightforward and where you start from
_does_ matter.

